# Mr. Ride 6 macht komische Geräusche



## frjazbec (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo,mein ziemlich neues(4.13.)Mr. Ride 6 "knatscht" beim Trampeln. Beim Rollenlassen ist alles in Ordnung,komischerweise auch wenn ich weitertrete und dabei eine Hand vom Lenker nehme,egal welche.
Hatte schon vorher ein Klacken im vorletzten Gang welches sporadisch auftrat,was ich dann aber auf die innenliegenden Züge geschoben habe. Nun hat sich dieses Klackern zu einen Knatschen verändert,welches wie das Klackern besonders beim Treten der rechten Pedale auftritt.
Ein Anruf beim Rose Versand hat mich leider nicht weitergebracht,entweder einschicken und 4 Wochen ohne Fahrrad oder irgendwann einen Termin für einen Samstag machen,in der Woche kann ich nicht. Mein örtlicher Händler kann mir auch nicht wirklich helfen.
Hat irgendjemand eine Idee?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass es etwas schlimmes ist. Die Geräusche scheinen zwar aus dem Bereich Tretlager zu kommen,das Lager fühlt sich aber nicht schlecht an.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (6. Juni 2013)

Helfen kann ich auch net wirklich aber wenn das knatschen NUR beim treten auftritt, muss es ja mit dem tretlager und/oder den pedalen zutun haben.

Oder den Schuhen auf den pedalen? fährst du klickpedale? vielleicht machen nur die schuhe komische geräusche?

Pedale abbauen, alles reinigen und neu dranbauen...?
Tretlager überprüfen lassen, wobei ich auch nicht wüsste was genau dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frjazbec (7. Juni 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis,aber die Schuhe sind es nicht. Es ist schon eine metallische Komponente dabei. Das Klacken beim Runtertreten des rechten Pedals und das Knatschen gehören zusammen. Bei meinen Überlegungen konzentriert sich alles auf die Kette oder das Tretlager(oder die Züge im Rahmeninneren),wobei ich absolut nicht kapiere wieso es stoppt oder weniger wird wenn ich einhändig fahre.
Sollte das Tretlager nach nur gut 2 Monaten aber kaputt sein fänd ich das schon sehr arm.


----------



## -MIK- (7. Juni 2013)

Knack-Weg-Thread schon durchgegangen?


----------



## frjazbec (7. Juni 2013)

Nein,wo find ich den?
Hast du mal einen Link oder soll ich einfach "Knack weg" bei der Suche eingeben?
Danke schon mal,Rüdiger


----------



## -MIK- (7. Juni 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=2640


----------



## frjazbec (7. Juni 2013)

Werd ich mal in Ruhe durchgehen.


----------



## V.Finch (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
habe ein Mr.Ride2 aus dem Vorjahr. Nach ca. 4000km stellte sich ein "Klacken" im 6/7. Gang ein. Ich hielt es für erhöhten Verschleiss an meinen "Lieblingsritzeln". Jetzt bei km 6500 u.a. die Kassette gewechselt und erstaunt festgestellt, dass diese nicht fest angezogen war .... (Ich konnte die Schraube, die die Kassette hält, nur mit der Nuss ohne Hebel und Kettenpeitsche lösen). Neue Kassette mit 40Nm angezogen und alles ist gut! Mein Schluss ist, dass die lose Kassette "Spiel" an den einzelnen kleinen Ritzeln hervorrief und das Klacken verursachte.

Vielleicht deutet also das Klacken in nur einem Gang an Deinem bike auf ein ähnliches Problem hin?

Viel Glück und Erfolg beim Aufspüren!


----------



## frjazbec (8. Juni 2013)

Danke für den Tip.


----------



## frjazbec (10. Juni 2013)

So,kurze Rückmeldung.
Das Knatschen konnte ich durch Reinigen und fetten der Sattelstange und der Sattelstangenklemmung beseitigen.
Nun will ich noch die Kasette nachziehen,leider muss ich mir noch den Spezialschlüssel dafür besorgen.


----------



## -MIK- (10. Juni 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frjazbec (10. Juni 2013)

-MIK- schrieb:


>


Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal für den Tip.


----------

